
Yuki Kawauchi Is Distance Running’s Elite Oddball - lr
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/sports/yuki-kawauchi-marathon.html
======
eps
Does anyone know how come he failed to qualify for (London) Olympics?

~~~
captain_perl
According to the excellent article, he's not a warm-weather runner, and he's
indifferent to the Olympic Games.

For those HNers who think practice is more important than natural talent,
basically everybody in this article agrees that his particular genes greatly
benefit him.

If you look at his split times, they're really, really fast. He could win at
several distances, from the 1500m up to ultra-marathons.

He also seems to have Phelps' ability to block out pain.

Fascinating article!

------
Simulacra
This man is my hero. The everyman athlete.

